# NJ Maltese Help needed NOW



## jrsygal37 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi guys this was posted on anothe club I belong to Yorkietalk.com. There is a Maltese in Neptune, NJ that is in need. If no one comes forward they will have this guy put down. If anyone knows of anyone that can help him, pls. have them contact the number below. As posted on Yorkietalk - see below. Thanks. Elaine

***Jack is a 5 or 6 year old Maltese. He is house broken. He weighs 10-12
pounds. His only bad habit is that he likes to climb the baby gate. He also
is in need of a bath and hair cut. His owners had a baby and can no longer
take care of him. They reside in Neptune, NJ. If you are interested, please
give Michael a call after 4pm at 732-610-7547. Thank you


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I believe Metropolitan Maltese Rescue covers covers the tri-state area so NJ would be included... 

Metropolitan Maltese Rescue 
P.O. Box 20395 
New York, New York 10011
Phone: 212-242-1151
Fax: 800-866-7054
Email: [email protected]


----------



## jrsygal37 (Dec 12, 2006)

> I believe Metropolitan Maltese Rescue covers covers the tri-state area so NJ would be included...
> 
> Metropolitan Maltese Rescue
> P.O. Box 20395
> ...



Iammomtomissy. Thanks for the info. I did write them last night and received this note back this morning (See Below) This guy is still available to anyone that may be able to take him in. Obviously, the owner is not going to contact the Maltese Rescue, as if they were responsible to begin with they would not be putting him out on the street because of a new baby and they would not be talking about putting him down - they would have already looked into a rescue Anyway, thanks for the info. Elaine

We don't make first contact with surrenderers. If
they need our services, they should contact us. We
are too busy to do otherwise.

But I appreciate your note.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh no! I wish I could help, but three is my limit.....

There's got to be someone in NJ who could take him!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

This is very close to me, however, I just can't take in a dog right now. We are a one dog house. I do know that Pacino's mom is involved with local rescue operations, have you tried to contact her? Maybe she could help find a home. Also, the Monmouth Co. SPCA is great and they might have some contacts as well.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=451349
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Granted they are not the most responsible because I can't imagine their thinking..but unfortunately this happens more often than I like to think about.
However ,I have found some people truly are not aware of "breed-rescues"... they think shelter or PTS....if a private home cannot be found. Somehow they tend to justify the PTS a better alternative than surrender to a shelter... and I will say sometimes that might be true as some shelters are not the best alternative.
I have informed many people about breed rescues that were totally clueless about them and how they take such good care and have such concern for the pups. They don't think "rescues" they think 'shelter'... and have no idea of the existence of rescue organizations.

You don't happen to have an e-mail contact for these owners do you? i would try to contact them and try to encourage the rescue route if they can't find a home. If not I will try to call over the week-end... have a busy time but will try to.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Just a suggestion...


but when Maltese Rescue says 



> We don't make first contact with surrenderers. If
> they need our services, they should contact us. We
> are too busy to do otherwise.[/B]


it sounds to me like someone else could get him AND THEN CONTACT Maltese Rescue.


----------



## jrsygal37 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi there. I do not have any other info. email address etc. on the family. As I said, I only pulled this off YorkieTalk.com another club I belong to. The poster was not the family. They were just posting to help out the Maltese. I did contact the rescue I got my Lilly from and I contacted another rescue so I am working on it. If worse comes to worse I will go to Neptune tonight (If he's still available) and I will take him, have him groomed and surrender him myself to a rescue. I CANNOT FOSTER HIM. I have four Yorkies and one Morkie (Maltese/Yorkie) Three of which are rescues. Hubby did say that he would go with me tonight to pick the poor little guy up BUT HE ALSO SAID that I'd better be sure that he has a home to go to other then ours. Elaine


----------

